# new pics



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

that's it for now! mad props to coach from sr20deforum for hostin my pics

Ben


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks nice!

What'd the paint run ya?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i miss the primer color  , but like this color too ...

nice work!

..and it looks like its East vs. West with the R33 kits on the B14's


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

..and it looks like its East vs. West with the R33 kits on the B14's


haha i'm not hatin on the west(born n raised in northridge ca but gotta represent for the east now! 

Ben


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

wow looks way good....im kinda diggin that color even though i prefer black myself =) 
me
xxx


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

ha! i kinda miss the primer too!

Ben


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good. i like that paint job!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

[email protected]#$ng perfect. i love the way ur ride came out... i see u used the krylon paint for ur "amber" corners that i suggested to everyone they came out really good... jdm can u try and take some close up pics???


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

thanks yall. appreciate the info on the jdm ghetto mod whiteb14...will be taking more pics soon. stay tuned

Ben


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *thanks yall. appreciate the info on the jdm ghetto mod whiteb14...will be taking more pics soon. stay tuned
> 
> Ben *


ghetto mods are great cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
Interesting to see how the 'bronze' finally came out.

Seth


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

very very nice!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YO!!!! Im so hooked on this color. Everytime I see it on a car I luv it more and more. Im glad U listened to us and went with this!!

Paint loks nice and wet too!! We need bigger pics though...

Oh and U gonna have to strip that interior soon yo.....that wh/bl is killing the Mean Bronze look...


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i know i know! u wanna buy my seats??hehehe

Ben


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

good job man, i like it a lot


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

wish those darn seats were black and blue i would def take them off your hands


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice color. Is that the same color as the 350Z r did i come from something else?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

thanks. it came from the infiniti fx45.

Ben


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

I saw pics of the car at the NENOC boards but I wasn't sure if it was photochopped or not; but since it isn't..

DAYAM!


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

lolz someone did a photochop version of mine b4. looked real damn close. 

Ben


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

what are those skirts off of, an accord?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*The Skirts,*

They are from a 95 accord 4 door, I had to cutt about 3 inches of the rear and then open up the door line to match the longer 200 door openings, Looks really good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

So y dont u just have your seats re-wraped rather than try and sell them....Id go with a Black leather (or just vinyl if U short on $$) with like a bronze stiching or sumthing...


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

coz i want classic seats or sparcos or corbeaus...damnnn so hard to decide

Ben


----------

